# Slow file transfer to windows server



## srejjcox (Mar 17, 2006)

I have several macs that access the XP file server using samba (smb://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/share).  Each mac is on a 100meg connection to the network. 

The file transfer is agonizingly slow (e.g. 20 minutes for a 2.4 meg file).

This can't be right.  What have I done wrong?


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 17, 2006)

Is it fast if just one mac is connected? It could be a bottleneck on the XP side of things.


----------



## srejjcox (Mar 18, 2006)

I checked the server and the cpu is only at 20-60% capacity.  I ran the file transfer tests at separate times, so the problem is not too many macs being connected at any one time.


----------



## solipsist (Nov 29, 2006)

srejjcox: Did you manage to find a solution to the problem? We're having the exact same problem over cable Ethernet.


----------



## srejjcox (Nov 29, 2006)

It turned out to be a hardware problem (the switch had a bad port).  Once that was resolved, all the transfers worked great.


----------

